# Tabelleninhalte in XML- speichern und laden



## JavaAzubi (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute, 
ich brauche eure hilfe.
ich kenne mich leider mich XML- noch nicht gut aus.

Ich möchte die Daten von 2 Tabellen in eine XML File schreiben und später wieder auslesen

So Inalt der ersten Tabelle:
Header: Name, Vorname, Benutzer
Rows : Dynamisch erweiterbar

Die erste Tabelle enthält zusätzlich einen Button Bearbeiten...
mit der ich die Zweite Tabelle öffnen kann: Inhalt der zweiten Tabelle (Zeittabelle)
Header: Montag, Dienstag, Mittwoch, Do................... bis Sonntag,
Reihen: Zeit 6, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11 .... bis 5 
Der Inhalt dieser Tabelle, soll auch gespeichert werden.

So sollte wenn möglich meine XML- Datei nachher aussehen

< ? xml version = .............. ?>
<Users>
    < User Vorname = "Hans"  Nachname = "Muster"  Benutzer = "User1">
          <Bearbeiten>
                Inhalt der Zeittabelle. (Tabelle2)
          </Beabeiten>
     </Vorname>
    <User Vorname = "....."
 usw
</Users>

Ich hoff es kann mir jemand helfen und ich hab ich verständlich genug ausgedrückt.
Danke!!


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Such mal nach DOM oder JDOM hier im Forum da wirste genügend Beispiele finden.
http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/XML/MakeupandwriteanXMLdocumentusingDOM.htm


----------



## JavaAzubi (2. Okt 2008)

Hallo Foobar,
könntest du mir nicht ein genaues Beispiel sagen. 
Oder vieleicht schreiben.
Wo alles enthält.
Wär super


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Was meinst du mit Tabelle?

Nein, ich mache deine Hausaufgaben nicht für dich. Du findest im Forum oder auf der oben genannten Seite genügend Beispiele zum erstellen eines Xmlfiles.


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2008)

Natürlich 2 JTables, falls du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## foobar (2. Okt 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natürlich 2 JTables, falls du verstehst was ich meine.


Verstehe

Fang halt mal an mit einer kleinen Demo und poste den Code, dann können wir dir weiter helfen.


----------

